# manny feeding video



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

hopefully this will work !
http://www.putfile.com/media.php?n=S3010133
ok try this one , hopefully it works
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=24SCMIUR


----------



## golfer931 (Feb 26, 2003)

cool video... i havent seen a manny feeding video yet so im impressed


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

It isn't working for me, but I have that often. Maybe it is just my computer


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

jan , i can tget it to work on my computer i could try and e-mail it to you mate if you want ?
glad you liked the video golfer !


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

works for me, nice vid and very nice manny!


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

thanks craig , i havent fed him for a day so he went nuts , i missed the first attack all i managed to get is a shower of scales as he moved so quick i didnt get chance to click the camera !


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

does he eat dead food yet, or will he only eat feeders?


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

no he eats frozen stuff as well mate , i just fancied giving him a treat as he is a naughty boy he has now started to attack the algea scraper now which was scary at first as it took me by suprise ! he eats cockles , lance fish , shrimp, earthworms and dosnt worry about eating in front of me


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

hope the video is still working now


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

bump !


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

steveling said:


> bump!


Steveling,

Sorry to tell, but the link does not work.
I can play other putfile-uploads OK, but this does not work.
May I ask what format the video is (wmv, avi, mpeg, qt, rm)?
If it is rm, I cannot play it.

I would like to see it though.

Regards,


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

harrykaa said:


> steveling said:
> 
> 
> > bump!
> ...


still works fine for me!


----------



## faebo_tarzan (Jun 5, 2005)

not for me


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

im unsure what format it is , i iwll have a look when i get home from work then can try and work out which its in , i can e-mail to you if you want to see the video , its not very long but just wanted to show the speed and power of this cool species !


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

ah to bad I can only hear it


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

damn it ! if any one knows how to put this video on here properly i can e-mail to the person and they can host it for me , if you dont mind as a few peeps want to see it and they cant ..... please let me know where to send it and then everyone can view this beast !!!!


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

mashunter18 said:


> ah to bad I can only hear it
> [snapback]1131738[/snapback]​


lol...sorry i just watched the video again and can hear me and the wife ....sorry about the rotten english accent !!!!!


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

steveling said:


> im unsure what format it is , i iwll have a look when i get home from work then can try and work out which its in , i can e-mail to you if you want to see the video , its not very long but just wanted to show the speed and power of this cool species !


Unsure of the format...
Well look at the file name on your PC and especially the extension.
If it is rm, I cannot play it. I do not use RealPlayer. Otherwise it should work with putfile.com.
Of course you can always try to e-mail it.

Regards,


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

just checked and its a avi file if that helps


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

that manny is badass


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

thanks puff piff , he sure is a bad ass !!! he has taken down the other 2 feeders that he had in his tank , only giving him feeders as a treat every now and then .


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

i can not see it


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

steveling said:


> just checked and its a avi file if that helps


Well it does and it does not. It does not load from putfile.com

Please upload it into www.megaupload.com. At least I can download the video from there, putfile only tries to view it. If I do not have the right codec, it wont play.

Regards,


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

ok i will do that for you when i return from work , keep a look out for it mate !!! i will pm when i have managed to do it ok !


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

steveling said:


> ok try this one , hopefully it works
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=24SCMIUR


Steveling,

I downloaded it in 7 minutes from megaupload.
The file and it is OK.
Nice to see a Manny feeding video.

Regards,


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

The vid works fine for me.

I think I remember when you bought this fish and it was labled up as a silver scaled Piranha, if it's the same one, you've got a blinding deal for 30 quid.

Killer fish mate.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Wow, that's a great video - feisty little bastard you got there









My Manny never ate in front of me, let alone killed feeders while I was watching. Not even after two years...







Did he eat the rest of that poor goldfish, btw? I always found feeder heads the morning after dropping them in.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

sweet man, it works now


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

it worked for me would it be to much to ask for another :laugh:


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

vid worked for me too.

Sweet vid and awesome manny!


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

thanks guys and im glad most of you have seen it now !!!
no judazz he didnt eat the rest of the head he played ! with it for a while then just swam off and killed the other feeder , next month when i get some more feeders i will film him again for you to enjoy .
yes it was the piranha they had labelled as a silver scale piranha for £30
probaly the best deal i have ever got !!! i iwll continue to visit this shop just in case they get in another rare p , they have a massive amount of unusual fish ranghing from gars to stingrays to a huge puffer .
thats why i put this video on here as there are loads of pygo feeding vids and a couple of serra but no mannys , untill now , glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

yes it works


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

awesome vid, man


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

thanks henry glad you enjoyed it !!


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

This shop where you got him from, where is it? is it in Kent?


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

yes it is mate its in gillingham in kent, its called ark aquatics and its in the middle of no where in a garden centre called elm court. hope this helps , its a great shop , the people who work in it arent very knowledgeable which is great for me !!! get rare fish very cheap !!


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

went to this shop over the weekend and all they had was red bellys in , but will keep you up to date in case they get another rare p in there !


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Sweet


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

thanks fomoris , glad you liked it !


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Ahh i missed it dont work for me?


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Got it to work now its dl cant wait


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

hope its worth the wait for you bmpower , its not a long video , just wanted to show peeps his speed and power !


----------

